# Quincy single stage vs Puma two stage??



## maleemi (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm moving into a new home that finally gives me the large garage/shop I've been wanting for decades. I need a robust air compressor for the following non-professional (I'm semi-retired) tasks:

Auto mechanics and auto body work (air tools, air jack and spray paint gun, grinder and buffer)
Carpentry and cabinet making (framing and finish nail guns)
Sand blaster box
General shop duties, cleaning, etc.

I won't be using the compressor for multiple tasks simultaneously and am pretty much settled on an oil cooled 230v 1 phase type and am seriously looking at a Quincy single stage Q13160VQ and Puma two stage TE-3040V. Links below:

https://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Quincy-Q13160VQ-Air-Compressor/p12330.html
https://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Puma-TE-3040V-Air-Compressor/p13940.html

Quiet, long term reliability, reputable company and warranty, and reserve capacity for under $1000 are primary factors.

I'm interested in informed opinions and hands on reviews regarding the suitability of these compressors for my needs and also suggestions for other high quality units I may have overlooked.

Best Regards,
Marcel


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*Air compressor choice*

I would recommend the two stage PUMA for 3 reasons.

1. it has 3 cast iron individual cylinders and inter/after cooler so more cooling = less water generated in air stream
2. lower RPM = quieter/cooler operation
3. higher pressure = less cycling of on and off
my 2 cents

Stephen


maleemi said:


> I'm moving into a new home that finally gives me the large garage/shop I've been wanting for decades. I need a robust air compressor for the following non-professional (I'm semi-retired) tasks:
> 
> Auto mechanics and auto body work (air tools, air jack and spray paint gun, grinder and buffer)
> Carpentry and cabinet making (framing and finish nail guns)
> ...


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

if you have a LOWES by you they have a 2 stage more than adequate for a home user, a Kobalt 60-Gallon Electric Vertical Air Compressor

see: 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/kobalt-60-...MI-LG944Hd4QIVjP7jBx1vfgKWEAQYASABEgLxPPD_BwE

At $559.00 this would be cheaper than the PUMA but not as industrial or as quiet as a cast iron pump compressor.
The Quincy compressor listed looks like it uses a common Italian Aluminum pump and the only original Quincy part# is the sticker on the tank, doubt compressor is even made in the Quincy factory but in actuality it is just a re-labeled compressor manufactured through MAT Holdings, Inc. (Sanborne, Coleman, DeWalt, others).
Don't get me wrong I'm sure it will last for many years with light use. I have a 2 stage 60 gal Sanborn compressor myself that has lasted more than 30 years with just a little maintenance (oil, air filter, check valve, replacement electric motor, belt, etc.)
It all depends what you are looking for and what you will be happy with:

Cheaper, a little louder, runs hotter = Quincy or Kobalt compressor 50/50% on/off duty cycle
Pricier, quieter, cooler, more reliability = PUMA Iron 2 stage unit 100% on duty cycle


Stephen



stevon said:


> I would recommend the two stage PUMA for 3 reasons.
> 
> 1. it has 3 cast iron individual cylinders and inter/after cooler so more cooling = less water generated in air stream
> 2. lower RPM = quieter/cooler operation
> ...


----------

